# diagnosed this morning



## timbla (Apr 19, 2011)

hello all, 

a simple query to my GP as to why i was feeling fatigued all the time has led to this most unfortunate of discoveries. i had been in the far east for a while, and thought i'd been bitten by a insect or mosquito or something. was prepared to be told i had malaria maybe, so this has come as something of a shock, although i havent decided yet if it is more or less a shock as being diagnosed with malaria would have been. either way, i knew i was overweight (obese as it turned out), and having a father and grandmother with diabetes, i perhaps should have been more clued up as to the risks. its pretty upsetting tho. the doctor has given me metformin. the packet is sitting in front of me now, and i have yet to pop one of them. i am wondering how many others also had some reticence to start taking this tablet? or did most people just crack open the box and dive in? i so dont want to to become beholden to medication of any kind. oh well. all this rambling is, i guess, my way of saying hello and venting a little too. hope u dont mind.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Timbla and welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi timbla, welcome to the forum   Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but you have made a good move in finding us so quickly - lots of friendly and experienced people here who will do our best to help you through things!

I can certainly understand the reluctance to become beholden to medication, I was very similar when I was diagnosed nearly 3 years ago now. I was put on 11 different medications, from being someone who beforehand might have only got through half a dozen paracetamol in a year!  I have now reduced this to just two, so it may not be that you need the metformin in the future - your doctor should review you regularly to see how you are doing. Metformin can cause some gastric side effects at first for a lot of people - do let your doctor know if they become intolerable as there are other versions available.

I'd recommend reading our 'Useful Links' thread:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

The book by Gretchen Becker is highly recommended by many of our Type 2 members.

Please don't be afraid to ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' here! You may also be encouraged by the stories of many of our members who have found themselves becoming much healthier because of the lifestyle and dietary changes appropriate to good diabetes management, so it's not all bad news!

I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## margie (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Timbla and welcome to the forum.

You might find some helpful address by clicking on this link.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

Has your Dr given you access to test strips and a meter?

There are a few newly diagnosed people here and some are hesitant in starting meds. There are a few who have taken meds but have managed to make enough changes in their diet that they have been able to stop their medication. Most people aren't that lucky and once on meds they are stuck with them.  

If you taking metformin its normally best to take them with your evening meal so that it has its peak effect when your liver is merrily causing your blood sugar to increase. Many people have side-effects when they start on metformin rushing to the toilet and to put it politely bottom burps. These side effects normally subside after a few weeks.  If however, they continue there is slow release form called glucophage which most people find easier to tolerate.

Hope I haven't scared you off and it will take a little time before you feel comfortable with the diagnosis.

Have a good luck around and ask as many questions as you need.


----------



## Klocky (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Timbla and a warm welcome to the forum - it is daunting when you are first diagnosed but you'll probably find its not as bad as you at first feared and will, like it did with me and several others on this site, give you the kick up the jacksy you needed to make some lifestyle changes such as losing weight, eating healthily and perhaps taking more exercise - all of which will help in the long term.

Do come on and ask away with any queries, everybody is so friendly, helpful and down to earth that'll you soon find you want to visit just for a friendly "chat" especially on the off the subject board.

I hope your GP prescribed you with a meter and test strips because I cannot emphasise enough how much this will help you with deciding what you can and cant eat.  If he hasnt given you any strips etc then I would recommend funding your own if you can, unfortunately a lot of GP's are reluctant to prescribe test strips for type 2's


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 19, 2011)

That has to be a record Timbla. I think it took me at about 24 hours to get here after I was told I had the Big D, after I'd had the crying jag, the swearing jag and the sulking jag. The others have posted all the useful links for starting out that you should find helpful but you're right, popping that first pill is daunting to say the least. I was initially diagnosed as Type 2 and sat there for hours looking at the pills and thinking how much I hated the idea of them.

Welcome in though, we're a friendly and supportive bunch and there's always someone around who has experience they can share, especially as you navigate your way through the vital first fews days and weeks. I couldn't survived it without the folk in here, they're amazing.


----------



## MargB (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome Timbla and congratulations on finding us so quickly.  I can honestly say I have learnt more from this forum than I have from my GP/Practice Nurse and my GP is quite happy with that as I am the one with the diabetes.

Ask any question you like, nothing is daft and we have all been through what you are now going through.  As for tablets, I have been on long term medication for years but remember my reluctance to admit it was for life, not just till I could talk the doctor into letting me stop!  I struggled with the Metformin for the reasons others have already mentioned but it did settle down and now as long as I take within 20 minutes of eating, everything is OK.


----------



## Steff (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Timbla


----------



## Mark T (Apr 19, 2011)

welcome timbla


----------



## KateR (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Timbla. I have been on Metformin (slow release) for ten years now and happily have few problems. I hope you pluck up the courage to open that packet. We are always here for you even if you just feel like a whinge.


----------



## timbla (Apr 19, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks to all for the supportive responses. my gp gave me all of about 6 minutes of his time, so i was in and out before i had a chance to figure out what i should be asking. he sent me away with a prescription (for the slow release version of metformin) and instructions to book an appointment with the nurse for a review/education session. no strips or meter was given. perhaps i'll be given this at next week's appointment. i never got a diet sheet or anything either. he didnt even mention the need to reduce sugar intake. he just kinda hit me with the diagnosis, rambled on a bit about having a positive attitude, and sent me on my way. it's all a bit too much to take in to be honest. i called the diabetes uk careline to try to build on the minimal input i got from him. they were very helpful and kind. but it sent a shiver down my spine when the person i was speaking to, in response to my querying the possibility of curing myself with diet and exercise alone, said that 'once switched on, it's on forever'. i hardly ever take medicine, preferring as much as possible a holistic approach to illness, so this really is a bitter pill to swallow - no pun intended! havent had a chance to cry/get angry/pick a fight with the cat as yet, but am sure it will come eventually. i wont go into all my fears and concerns right now since i wouldnt know where to begin. i am just still so shocked. i was fatigued. i didnt have thirst or hunger issues, nor was i peeing more often than usual - the usual signs, right? what is of immediate worry to me is the importance to stay positive, because i am on an MA course at the moment, and up to my eyes in writing my dissertation and other assignments. i need my mental faculties to remain stable and focused more than ever. anyway, thanks again for the positive vibes. i will no doubt be investigating my new reality quite a lot in the coming weeks, and its good to know there are people i can ask. thanks.


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 19, 2011)

timbla said:


> thanks to all for the supportive responses. my gp gave me all of about 6 minutes of his time, so i was in and out before i had a chance to figure out what i should be asking. he sent me away with a prescription (for the slow release version of metformin) and instructions to book an appointment with the nurse for a review/education session. no strips or meter was given. perhaps i'll be given this at next week's appointment. i never got a diet sheet or anything either. he didnt even mention the need to reduce sugar intake. he just kinda hit me with the diagnosis, rambled on a bit about having a positive attitude, and sent me on my way. it's all a bit too much to take in to be honest. i called the diabetes uk careline to try to build on the minimal input i got from him. they were very helpful and kind. but it sent a shiver down my spine when the person i was speaking to, in response to my querying the possibility of curing myself with diet and exercise alone, said that 'once switched on, it's on forever'. i hardly ever take medicine, preferring as much as possible a holistic approach to illness, so this really is a bitter pill to swallow - no pun intended! havent had a chance to cry/get angry/pick a fight with the cat as yet, but am sure it will come eventually. i wont go into all my fears and concerns right now since i wouldnt know where to begin. i am just still so shocked. i was fatigued. i didnt have thirst or hunger issues, nor was i peeing more often than usual - the usual signs, right? what is of immediate worry to me is the importance to stay positive, because i am on an MA course at the moment, and up to my eyes in writing my dissertation and other assignments. i need my mental faculties to remain stable and focused more than ever. anyway, thanks again for the positive vibes. i will no doubt be investigating my new reality quite a lot in the coming weeks, and its good to know there are people i can ask. thanks.



That sounds exactly how my doctor sounded when I saw him this morning. Though I found this site, whilst waiting for the results, just didn't join up till now


----------



## margie (Apr 19, 2011)

As you have been given the modified release version of metformin make sure you swallow it whole (can be a bit of a challenge if you have the 1g size). If you chew or cut it you reverse the modified release (if that makes sense).

Type 2 diabetes can creep up on people your increase in blood sugar can be slow so your body gets used to the higher levels, where as the change is large and swift in type 1 so more easily noticed.

Your Dr may not approved of you having a meter and strips - but if that is the case get a meter and tell him/her that you want to be able to test so that you can work out what affects your levels. 

Good Luck with your MA.


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum  but sorry you have had to join our little club xx This forum is brilliant for support and hugs when you need them


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Timbla. Welcome 

Rob


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Timbla


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum timbla!

You'll see from my signature that I was diagnosed in October 2009. That was the bad news for me. I was initially put on to gliclazide (stimulates the pancreas to produce more insulin) before then being moved on to metformin (that helps overcome the body's inability to use the insulin it produces properly ... also known as insulin resistance).

Now some good news. With a complete change around with my diet ... three regular meals a day, good balanced diet and keeping an eye on the quantity of carbohydrate (but not overly so in my case) and building in a regular exercise regime into my daily routine, I am now off all medication. Don't get me wrong, I'm still a type 2 diabetic, it is just that having lost around 5 stone in total from my peak weight, my diabetic symptoms are much improved.

I was very lucky because I was given a meter and was also able to attend a course, run by the NHS, called Diabetes X-Pert (DESMOND is another). If you can, it is well worth getting on to one of those courses. Check with your GP and/or Diabetes Specialist Nurse (DSN) to see if one is available in your area.

Meanwhile, have a mooch around the forum. You'll find us a friendly bunch with plenty of experience to share!

Andy


----------



## timbla (Apr 20, 2011)

*still a little shocked, havent touched the metformin yet*

i got some info re my glucose tolerance test results. i was too shocked and upset at diagnoses to know what to ask so i called back later. since i dont know all the lingo yet, u'll have to bare with me. i am hoping all u experts out there will know what i mean. my blood glucose level 2 hours after the drink was 11, where the cut-off level for dead-cert diabetes diagnoses is 11.1. i know i am splitting hairs a little here, and i realise that i am still diabetic, but i am wondering if i can give myself, say, three months to lose some weight, through diet and exercise and then retest. the only symptom i have had thus far is fatigue, and i am really really wanting to look into alternative ways to manage this rather than take a pill from the off. of course, the other side of me says that the doc wouldnt have given me the prescription for metformin unless he was certain i needed to get on it straight away, and i was well past the diet/exercise option. i later called the careline people, and spoke to someone who said that it was ultimately up to me. but one possibility would be to take the medication, do the lifestyle change thing, and then come off it if my levels improved. is this really possible? i was inspired by andy HB who seems to have done just that. are there others who have done this - taken the meds for a short period then come off them further down the line? i have a diabetic review/education session with the nurse next week, and i guess it will be then that i get some proper information. i got short shrift from my doc. he gave me nothing but the prescription and a little pep talk about being positive. but that was it. there was no basic info regards diet. he didnt even tell me when to take the tablet. once a day he said. but no morning or evening or anything. i realise i might sound like i am in denial or a bit 'headless chicken' with all this. perhaps i am. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, and please forgive me if i am posting this in the incorrect forum. i am still a newbie saying hello tho, hey


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2011)

It is certainly a possibility that you could start on the pills and then in time with the correct diet and lifestyle changes, come off them again. It doesn't work for everyone, so if that doesn't happen for you then you shouldn't feel you have failed. Doctors have different attitudes, and obviously your doctor knows you better than any of us. He may feel that it is better to give you some help to get your levels under control as soon as possible, and if they improve sufficiently then your medication can be reduced. 

You can certainly make signifcant improvements by changing diet - the key thing is to follow a diet that releases the glucose from the food you eat slowly into the blood - the drink you had in the test was the opposite, it was designed to see how you reacted to something that would really challenge your system by hitting it very quickly. I'd suggest you have a look at a couple of books about the GL (Glycaemic Load) Diet - here are two good examples:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337

As the Careline person said, it is your decision as to whether you start the medication now, or leave it for now and potentially risk higher than normal levels. Take a little time to try and absorb the information you have gathered so far so you can feel more informed and confident about your decision. It WILL become clearer, I promise and there is a lot of hope


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Timbla and welcome to the forum. You've had a lot of sound advice so far so I'll just wish you luck when you see the nurse. You will get a lot more time with her and probably find that it's her that you'll deal with from now on. She should be able to answer all your questions and give you advice re your diet etc. Keep in touch. XXXXX


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Apr 22, 2011)

timbla said:


> i got some info re my glucose tolerance test results. i was too shocked and upset at diagnoses to know what to ask so i called back later. since i dont know all the lingo yet, u'll have to bare with me. i am hoping all u experts out there will know what i mean. my blood glucose level 2 hours after the drink was 11, where the cut-off level for dead-cert diabetes diagnoses is 11.1. i know i am splitting hairs a little here, and i realise that i am still diabetic, but i am wondering if i can give myself, say, three months to lose some weight, through diet and exercise and then retest. the only symptom i have had thus far is fatigue, and i am really really wanting to look into alternative ways to manage this rather than take a pill from the off. of course, the other side of me says that the doc wouldnt have given me the prescription for metformin unless he was certain i needed to get on it straight away, and i was well past the diet/exercise option. i later called the careline people, and spoke to someone who said that it was ultimately up to me. but one possibility would be to take the medication, do the lifestyle change thing, and then come off it if my levels improved. is this really possible? i was inspired by andy HB who seems to have done just that. *are there others who have done this *- taken the meds for a short period then come off them further down the line? i have a diabetic review/education session with the nurse next week, and i guess it will be then that i get some proper information. i got short shrift from my doc. he gave me nothing but the prescription and a little pep talk about being positive. but that was it. there was no basic info regards diet. he didnt even tell me when to take the tablet. once a day he said. but no morning or evening or anything. i realise i might sound like i am in denial or a bit 'headless chicken' with all this. perhaps i am. any thoughts would be greatly appreciated, and please forgive me if i am posting this in the incorrect forum. i am still a newbie saying hello tho, hey



Dear timbla,

Welcome to the forum, as you can see everyone on this forum is happy to help. To answer your question, yes I am a T2 who uses diet only to control my blood sugar levels and have done so for the last 14 years. I too started on Metformin, but I just couldn't stomach it (pun intended ). In order to start using a controlled carb approach you must have a meter. Here is a site that shows a way of controlling your blood sugar levels, left click *here*.

Regards   Dodger


----------



## SusieGriff (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome Timbla


----------

